# Maquear Xterm

## YosWinK

Bueno, he aquí una cuestión que después de darle unas cuantas vueltas no he conseguido "arreglar".

Sobre Gentoo 1.4 tengo funcionando Xfce4. El terminal que usa por defecto Xfce4 es Xterm.

El caso es que Xterm (actualmente) no me muestra antes del simbolo # la ruta en la que me encuentro, es decir, que sale siempre tal que así:

```
bash-2.05b#_ 
```

Además me gustaría que me mostrara en otro color los directorios y los archivos con permiso de ejecucion.

Después de googlear un rato he encontrado cosillas pero cada una me manda a modificar un archivo diferente (según distribución).

¿Alguien me puede echar una manita?

Gracias.

----------

## Anarconda

Prueba colocando esta línea en el .bashrc de cada usuario:

```

export PS1='\[\033[01;33m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

```

Si te gusta el resultado para el usuario root (por ejemplo) puedes cambiar el color para que destaque más.

Saludos.

----------

## psm1984

Otra solucion es colocar tambien el .bashrc (de tu usuario):

source /etc/profile

----------

## kabutor

Hombre otro q se ha pasado a xfce4 XD

no sabras como modificar las apps q salen al pulsar con el boton derecho en el fondo del escritorio verdad?

r:-/

----------

## ork2por

en slack estaba en /etc/xfce4/menu.xml

en gentoo todavia no lo instalé el xfce

----------

## kabutor

eres un fiera!  :Smile: 

Por cierto q raro q este ahi en vez de q cada user pueda tener su configuracion no?   :Idea: 

----------

## pumik2112

claro que cada usuario puede tener su propio archivo de configuración  :Smile:  se encuentra en:

$HOME/.xfce4/menu.xml

un saludo

----------

## YosWinK

Muy bien!

 :Arrow:  La primera parte solucionada. 

Ahora tengo el path actual y el user con unos colores bastante decentes. Solo añadir que si alguien no encuentra el archivo .bashrc en su cuenta de usuario (o root) lo cree tranquilamente y añada la linea que ha indicado antes Anarconda.

 :Arrow:  La segunda parte:

 *Quote:*   

> Además me gustaría que me mostrara en otro color los directorios y los archivos con permiso de ejecucion. 

 

¿Es eso posible? Yo creo haberlo visto pero en otros terminales (Gnome-Terminal si no me equivoco) pero no se si se puede conseguir con xterm.

Muchas gracias.

P.D: [ Offtopic Xfce4 ]

Pues no sabía yo que ese menu se podia cambiar asi de facilito ... menuda alegría. Decir que he estado probando y creo que lo del menu funciona algo parecido a esto:

El sistema mira si existe el fichero menu.xml en la cuenta de usuario bajo el directorio de .xfce4 ( /$HOME/.xfce4/menu.xml ). Si existe ese archivo lo utiliza. Si no existe utiliza por defecto el que se encuentra en /etc/xfce4/menu.xml. 

Yo tuve que copiar el archivo de etc a la cuenta de usuario porque no existia en un principio.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Además me gustaría que me mostrara en otro color los directorios y los archivos con permiso de ejecucion.

 

Sí. Copia todo que hay en /etc/skel/ para ~/. Después, si quiera, cambia los colores en /etc/DIRCOLORS. No estoy seguro de los nombres de los archivos, pues no estoy en Gentoo ahora. Pero eso debe de resolver tu problema.

----------

## rommelin

Hola

Podrias hacer un alias de ls a `ls --color`

Un saludo

----------

## nafre

yo uso fluxbox con xterm creio que editar o arquivo .bashrc y unir  este alias aos otros 

```
alias ls="ls -l -F --color=tty"
```

ayuda bastante na aparencya

e outra editar lo menu de arranque do fluxbox para chamar ele com esta opcione.

```
 [exec] (xterm) { xterm -fg white -bg black -cr green -fs 15] 
```

abracos

----------

## YosWinK

Un pequeño resumen del post que llevamos escrito:

Para cambiar las opciones del xterm he utilizado el archivo .bashrc que se encuentra bajo la cuenta de usuario. Si no teneis este archivo creadlo.

 :Arrow:  Para que muestre el usuario y la ruta en el prompt tengo esta linea en el bashrc.

```
export PS1='\[\033[01;34m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;31m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'
```

Con estas opciones se usan los colores azul y rojo, que son los que mejor veo en mi pantalla pero se puede cambiar el color simplemente variando los numero 34 y 31 que aparecen ahi arriba. (Probar con el 30,3132,33,34 ..)

 :Arrow:  Para que los directorios y ejecutables salgan en otro color, he añadido a la linea del bashrc

```
 alias ls="ls --color=tty"
```

Al alias se le pueden añadir más opciones, eso es cosa de cada uno.

Añadir que el otro dia, trasteando un rato con los terminales y probando algunos de ellos: Eterm , Gnome-Terminal , Aterm ...

me sorprendió gratamente la velocidad del Aterm (tanto al cargarse como al usarlo) que supera a la de Xterm, además ofrece mejoras que Xterm no implementa, como por ejemplo el fondo transparente.

Ya tengo su ejecución con las siguientes opciones:

```
Aterm -tr -trsb
```

-tr activa la seudo-transparencia (se ve la imagen de escritorio)

-trbs activa la seudo-transparencia del scroll

La verda que he quedado muy satisfecho del cambio (expectacular si lo podemos llamar asi) que ha sufrido mi terminal. 

Por supuesto el Aterm sigue mostrando las opciones configuradas en el .bashrc.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## psm1984

el aterm creo que tambien se puede llegar a integrar en el fondo del escritorio, por si te interesa algo por el estilo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## neuronal

<pequeño_apunte>

Para prompts "extrainformativos" aquí

</pequeño_apunte>

En dotfiles.com también podrás encontrar prompts curiosos  :Wink: 

Solo eso jeje, un saludo

----------

## Pajarico

Para editar el menu de xfce: xfce4-menueditor, no se si esta en portage.

Un saludo

----------

## Sertinell

 *Quote:*   

> el aterm creo que tambien se puede llegar a integrar en el fondo del escritorio, por si te interesa algo por el estilo

 

Hola, ami si me interesa eo deintegrarlo en el fondo,se puede en KDE? Si se puede estoy dejando konsole por atern rapidamente.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

